
Paul Graham's email? - Isaiah
Hey I have an important question about using one of Paul Graham's books and I wanted to ask him about it. He seems to have taken his email off his site :/
======
Isaiah
Okay let me elaborate on it's importance(to me). I might have done
something... illegalish. At least I'm afraid I did, so I wanted to find out
from him whether I did or didn't. :D If I did I want to apologize because he's
someone I look up to, and I don't want any animosity from him.

------
pg
pg@ycombinator.com

------
antidaily
ask here. he'll probably respond.

------
Isaiah
lambda@supagraham.gram? ^^

------
jgrahamc
Guess

